# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ..:::: مشکل حواس پرتی و عدم تمرکز! ::::..

## Flicker_Of_Hope

سلام!

مشکل من اینه که حیلی حواس پرتم و مدام دارم فکر میکنم! به همه چی, خوب ,بد,معمولی!
حتی موقع حل سوالات ریاضی و فیزیک هم ذهنم مشغوله! یا بعضی وقتا سر جلسه آزمون!
شده وسط درس یهو یه آهنگ قدیمی به یادم اومده!
بدیش اینجاست که بعضی وقتا به اشتباهام توی زندگی هم فکر میکنم...

به نظرتون چه کنم؟کسی راه حلی داره؟؟ یا کسی این مشکل رو داشته و تونسته باشه حلش کنه؟

خیلی ممنون!

----------


## r.a7

> سلام!
> 
> مشکل من اینه که حیلی حواس پرتم و مدام دارم فکر میکنم! به همه چی, خوب ,بد,معمولی!
> حتی موقع حل سوالات ریاضی و فیزیک هم ذهنم مشغوله! یا بعضی وقتا سر جلسه آزمون!
> شده وسط درس یهو یه آهنگ قدیمی به یادم اومده!
> بدیش اینجاست که بعضی وقتا به اشتباهام توی زندگی هم فکر میکنم...
> 
> به نظرتون چه کنم؟کسی راه حلی داره؟؟ یا کسی این مشکل رو داشته و تونسته باشه حلش کنه؟
> 
> خیلی ممنون!


منم تقریبا اینجوری بودم ولی تا حواسم پرت میشد سعی میکردم بهشون فکر نکنم از ذهنم بیرونش کنم و رو درس تمرکز کنم.تا حدودی موفق بودم.

----------


## Mr Sky

به احتمال زیاد مال  سر و صدای زیاد هست

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> به احتمال زیاد مال  سر و صدای زیاد هست


قبلا که جای پر سر و صدا درس میخوندم خودمم همین فکر رو میکردم
ولی حالا که محل مطالعه ام خوبه باز هم همون مشکل ادامه داره

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

با سلام و درود به دکتر مراجعه کنید شاید بیش فعالی داشته باشید شاید

اگه داشتید احتمالا نوروفیدبک براتون استفاده میشه

یا شاید براتون دارو تجویز بشه

به نظرتون چه کنم؟کسی راه حلی داره؟؟ یا کسی این مشکل رو داشته و تونسته باشه حلش کنه؟

خیلی ممنون![/quote]

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> با سلام و درود به دکتر مراجعه کنید شاید بیش فعالی داشته باشید شاید
> 
> اگه داشتید احتمالا نوروفیدبک براتون استفاده میشه
> 
> یا شاید براتون دارو تجویز بشه


[/quote]

میشه بگید چه دکتری؟

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

نظر دیگه ای نیست؟

----------


## matrooke

یک کش محکم ببند به دستت بعدش هر وقت فکرت رفت جایی کش رو بکش بعد ول کن که دستت درد بگیره :Yahoo (56): 
دیگه از درد فکرت نمیره جایه دیگه
شنیدم تاثیر داره

----------


## salehi

سلام دوستان منم موقع درس خوندن خیییییلی حواس پرتم اصلا بعضی موقع که به  خودم میام میبینم کلی از وقتم رفته کشم به دستم بستم اما بازم نتیجه نگرفتم کلافه ام ازاین وضع ونمیدونم چکار کنم :Yahoo (75): :اگه راه جدیدی باشه بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## rahaz

وااا اینجور که میره تونخ کش و دردش حالا کی خوبش کنه :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Trance

منم خیلی حواس پرت بودم. درس خوندن که هیچی شبا بعد 1 تا 2 ساعت میخوابیدم از فرط اینکه هی فکر می کردم! با ذهنم میرفتم اینور اونور و به حدی رسیده بود که اصلاً نمیتونستم خودمو کنترل کنم...مثل روحی بودم که تو گذشته یا آینده زندگی می کنه. همه ی راه هارو امتحان کردم، یکیش تا الان نسبتاً جواب داده. مدیتیشن و relaxation و این چیزا... نت پره یه سرچ بزن بیاره برات. صبح که پامیشی 10 دقیقه سعی کن به هیچ چیز فکر نکنی و فقط روی تنفس ات تمرکز کنی.هر وقت احساس کردی تمرکزت داره از بین میره این عمل رو تکرار کن (البته طوری نباشه که هر نیم ساعت یه بار بکنی) که رفته رفته تبدیل به عادت میشه و تمرکزت رو افزایش میده.

غیر این یه راه مکمل دیگه هم هست که شاید کمکت کنه.یه وقتی تعیین کن تو روز، مثلاً از ساعت 5 تا 6.به خودت بگو الان تمام تمرکزم رو روی کاری که الان انجام میدم (درس یا حالا هرچی) می ذارم و از ساعت 5 تا 6 اجازه دارم در مورد چیزای مختلف فکر کنم.آینده، گذشته، مشکلات، سختیا، درد و دل و همه ی چیزای دیگه. اولا سخته ولی بعدش عادت میکنی و راحت تر میشه. باید خودتو تحت فشار قرار بدی که به غیر از اون زمان معین اصلاً به هیچ چیزی جز زمان حال فکر نکنی! بعدش خودت یواش یواش میفهمی اون یک ساعتی هم که کنار گذاشتی بیهودست...


یه امتحانی بکن اینارو ببین چی میشه. واسه من که تا الان خوب جواب داده. امیدوارم مشکلت حل شه.

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سلام دوستان منم موقع درس خوندن خیییییلی حواس پرتم اصلا بعضی موقع که به  خودم میام میبینم کلی از وقتم رفته کشم به دستم بستم اما بازم نتیجه نگرفتم کلافه ام ازاین وضع ونمیدونم چکار کنم:اگه راه جدیدی باشه بگید ممنون میشم


به روان پزشک مراجعه کنید شاید بیش فعالی دارید  :Yahoo (4): 

بعید میدونم ولی

----------


## mahdi-de

سلام منم سال کنکور این مشکل رو داشتم البت ن ب این شدت ولی بیشترش واس استرس و فشاریه ک روت وارده .....
راه حل من این بود ک هر وقت میخواستم تو فکری برم سریع اون بخش از درس یا تستی ک میزدم رو بلند می خوندم یا اگ درس حفظی بود رو کاغذ چند خط می نوشتم سریع متمرکز میشدم رو درس...

----------


## khaan

روش عنکبوتی خوبه در مورد تحقیق کنین جواب داده روی من.

----------


## alializadeh

:Yahoo (16):

----------


## alializadeh

واقعا

----------


## Wild Rose

سلام...
این مشکلی که تو این تاپیک گفته شده رو بهش دچارم..
خییییلی ذهنم میپره... :Yahoo (110): 
تمرکزم از دست میدم...به شدت!!
خیال بافی و‌ فکر درمورد آینده دیوونه ام‌کرده :Yahoo (21): 
+
من خیلی خوابم میاد :Yahoo (21): 
نمیدونم چرا اینطوریم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117): 
میخوام این چتد وقت زمان خوابمو خیلی کم کنم تا بتونم درس بخونم...
و اینکه تمرکزمم بالا بره!!
هر راهکاری اعم از تغذیه ای تا نکاتی که باید رعایت بشه و رو ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

> سلام...
> این مشکلی که تو این تاپیک گفته شده رو بهش دچارم..
> خییییلی ذهنم میپره...
> تمرکزم از دست میدم...به شدت!!
> خیال بافی و‌ فکر درمورد آینده دیوونه ام‌کرده
> +
> من خیلی خوابم میاد
> نمیدونم چرا اینطوریم
> میخوام این چتد وقت زمان خوابمو خیلی کم کنم تا بتونم درس بخونم...
> ...


خستگی -ضعف-حواس پرتی-عدم تمرکز -کمبود حافظه
شاید کم کاری تیروئید داری :Yahoo (117): 
آخه منم مث تو بودم بعد فهمیدم مشکل از اون بود..یه آزمایش بده

----------


## Wild Rose

> خستگی -ضعف-حواس پرتی-عدم تمرکز -کمبود حافظه
> شاید کم کاری تیروئید داری
> آخه منم مث تو بودم بعد فهمیدم مشکل از اون بود..یه آزمایش بده


اتفاقا اینکار رو هم کردم...
پارسالم اینطور بودم آزمایش تیروئید دادم!
گفت از منم سالم تری :Yahoo (21):

----------


## uouo

> سلام...
> این مشکلی که تو این تاپیک گفته شده رو بهش دچارم..
> خییییلی ذهنم میپره...
> تمرکزم از دست میدم...به شدت!!
> خیال بافی و‌ فکر درمورد آینده دیوونه ام‌کرده
> +
> من خیلی خوابم میاد
> نمیدونم چرا اینطوریم
> میخوام این چتد وقت زمان خوابمو خیلی کم کنم تا بتونم درس بخونم...
> ...


سلام
سعی کن ذهنت نپره
سعی کن تمرکزتو از دست ندی و سعی کن خوابت نیاد  :Yahoo (21): 



خوب وقتی داری ب آینده فک میکنی ب نظر من باید اینقد خوب تصور کنی ک بعدش با خودت بگی اگه بخا ب این آینده برسم،باید درس بخونم  :Yahoo (21): 
مگر آینده ای دگر باشد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

> سلام
> سعی کن ذهنت نپره
> سعی کن تمرکزتو از دست ندی و سعی کن خوابت نیاد 
> 
> 
> 
> خوب وقتی داری ب آینده فک میکنی ب نظر من باید اینقد خوب تصور کنی ک بعدش با خودت بگی اگه بخا ب این آینده برسم،باید درس بخونم 
> مگر آینده ای دگر باشد


مرسی واقعا :Yahoo (21): 
خو چجوری سعی کنم؟ :Yahoo (21): 
وگرنه میدونم باید سعی کنم :Yahoo (110): 
آینده ای جز دانشگاه تو فکرم چرخ نمیزنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## yas.m

> سلام!
> 
> مشکل من اینه که حیلی حواس پرتم و مدام دارم فکر میکنم! به همه چی, خوب ,بد,معمولی!
> حتی موقع حل سوالات ریاضی و فیزیک هم ذهنم مشغوله! یا بعضی وقتا سر جلسه آزمون!
> شده وسط درس یهو یه آهنگ قدیمی به یادم اومده!
> بدیش اینجاست که بعضی وقتا به اشتباهام توی زندگی هم فکر میکنم...
> 
> به نظرتون چه کنم؟کسی راه حلی داره؟؟ یا کسی این مشکل رو داشته و تونسته باشه حلش کنه؟
> 
> خیلی ممنون!



سلام وقتتون بخیر  :Yahoo (1): 
این مشکل معمولا برای اکثرآدما اتفاق میفته اونم به نظرمن برای اینکه تومدام داری به خودت تلقین میکنی یا میگی من دیگه به این مطلب فکر نمیکنم معمولا هم درزمان درس خوندن وبرای اینکه توی محیط صدای کمی وجود داره ومیخوای تمرکز داشته باشی این نوع تفکر درذهنت به وجود میاد
وقتی که توی آزمون یا زمان درس خوندن این حالت بهت دست داد یه برقه معمولی بزار کنار دستت وهرچیزی که ذهنتو مشغول کرد یا قسمتیش رو یا نکات کلید مانندی رو توی اون برگه بنویس که بعد ها اگه به اون برگه نگاه کردی بدونی به چی فکر میکردی اونوقت درزمان مطالعه به ذهنت سپرده میشه که بله فکر کردن به آینده خوبه ولی من این کار رو بعدا ودر وقت استراحت انجام میدم من بعضی وقتا که ذهنم درگیر مسائل دیگس ولی میخوام درس بخونم این ایده رو بکار میگیرم.
امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکتون کنم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## uouo

> مرسی واقعا
> خو چجوری سعی کنم؟
> وگرنه میدونم باید سعی کنم
> آینده ای جز دانشگاه تو فکرم چرخ نمیزنه


 ب هر حال اینم توصیه ای بود ای اینجانب :Yahoo (4): 

خب دانشگا ب نظر من ک با درس خوندن میسر میشود :Yahoo (110): 
حرف @yas.m رو هم گوش کن منم این کارو کردم جواب دادع :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Wild Rose

> بیانات شما را من با استفاده از اون + وسط به دو دسته تقسیم میکنم : )
> قسمت اول 
> 
> 
> 
> سلام...
> سلام.در سخن است سلام دادن مستحب لکن جواب دادن ان واجب است و همچنین سلام سلامتی میاره 
> این مشکلی که تو این تاپیک گفته شده رو بهش دچارم..
> خییییلی ذهنم میپره...
> ...


وای برادر به نفس میکشیدی وسطش :Yahoo (4): 
وحشی شدنم صبحم دلیلش این بود که خوابم میومد :Yahoo (21): 
الانم ولم کنی تا یه هفته میخوابم :Yahoo (21): 
مرسی از نظرات گهربار و سودمندت :Yahoo (1): 
خدا اجرت رو موقع پر کردن پاسخنامه کنکور بده :Yahoo (4): 
فقط من چکار کنم زود بلند شم و در عین حال دیر بخوابم؟ :Yahoo (110): 
خدایی چند روز 17 ساعت درس خوندم شبها هم‌فقط 4 ساعت خوابیدم :Yahoo (2): 
اما بعدش دو روز کلا درس تعطیل شد از بس تو چرت بودم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## laleh74

> سلام
> سعی کن ذهنت نپره
> سعی کن تمرکزتو از دست ندی و سعی کن خوابت نیاد 
> 
> 
> 
> خوب وقتی داری ب آینده فک میکنی ب نظر من باید اینقد خوب تصور کنی ک بعدش با خودت بگی اگه بخا ب این آینده برسم،باید درس بخونم 
> مگر آینده ای دگر باشد


خیلی کاربردی بود تنکس :Yahoo (21):

----------


## uouo

> خیلی کاربردی بود تنکس


دگ ماییم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## the best dream

من خودمم زیاد تو رویا و خیال و اینا هستم،ولی موقع درس ب خودم میگم تا این قسمتو نخونی حق نداری هیچ فکری کنی،اگه هم فکر کنم خودمو تنبیه میکنم.

----------


## ponyo

> خستگی -ضعف-حواس پرتی-عدم تمرکز -کمبود حافظه
> شاید کم کاری تیروئید داری
> آخه منم مث تو بودم بعد فهمیدم مشکل از اون بود..یه آزمایش بده



مامان من داره به احتمال 80 درصد منم دارم. بعد دارویی هم میدن برای کنترل ؟ ینی الان خوبی؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Wild Rose

> مامان من داره به احتمال 80 درصد منم دارم. بعد دارویی هم میدن برای کنترل ؟ ینی الان خوبی؟


معلومه دارو میدن :Yahoo (21): 
خوب میشی...

----------


## laleh74

> مامان من داره به احتمال 80 درصد منم دارم. بعد دارویی هم میدن برای کنترل ؟ ینی الان خوبی؟


آره دارو میدن...سریع تاثیر نمیزاره چون من هنوز یک ماه نیس که شروع کردم
درمانش کنده ولی خوب میشی  :Yahoo (100): 
اما به تاخیر ننداز چون اذیتت میکنه-.-

----------


## azarney261

> سلام!
> 
> مشکل من اینه که حیلی حواس پرتم و مدام دارم فکر میکنم! به همه چی, خوب ,بد,معمولی!
> حتی موقع حل سوالات ریاضی و فیزیک هم ذهنم مشغوله! یا بعضی وقتا سر جلسه آزمون!
> شده وسط درس یهو یه آهنگ قدیمی به یادم اومده!
> بدیش اینجاست که بعضی وقتا به اشتباهام توی زندگی هم فکر میکنم...
> 
> به نظرتون چه کنم؟کسی راه حلی داره؟؟ یا کسی این مشکل رو داشته و تونسته باشه حلش کنه؟
> 
> خیلی ممنون!


واسه تمرکزحواس هنگام مطالعه۱.قبل ازشروع مطالعه حتمن نیت کن که مثلن تو۱.۵ساعت مثال میزنم میخای ریاضی بخونی مبحث ماتریس به خودت بگونیم ساعت اول جزوه نیم ساعت دوم درسنامه خیلی سبزیامهروماه البته ایناهمراه باتست آموزشی باشن نیم ساعت آخرتست کلی ازاون مبحث هیچ وقت شل نگیر۲.حتمن پشت میزدرس بخون درازکش و..ممنوع۳.هرفکری که اومدحتمن روی برگه بنویس چون بانوشتن هیجان اون فکره ازبین میره وهروقت فکراومدآرامشتوحفظ کن نه اینکه بری سرتوتودیواربکوبی خودم اولاش اینکارومیکردی خداییش یه خط کش رومیزم بودهروقت یه فکردیگه می اومدمثلن تووسط درسخوندن ریاضی به زیست فکرمیکنم به سرم میکوبم ومیگم الآن وقتش نیس بعدن بهش فکرمیکنم حتمن خونسردتوحفظ کن۴.هرروزقبل ازشروع مطالعه هدفتودرباره مرورکن که میخای چی بشی ومیخای عین دکتریامهندس و..باخودت برخوردکن 
امیدوارم حرفام مفیدباشه اولاش شایدسخته ولی به مرورزمان این حواسپرتیه کم میشه

----------


## ponyo

> معلومه دارو میدن
> خوب میشی...


خب بیشتر وجه ِ سوالم این بود که اثرش چطوریه. مرسی ایشالا تو هم خوب شی :/

----------


## ponyo

> آره دارو میدن...سریع تاثیر نمیزاره چون من هنوز یک ماه نیس که شروع کردم
> درمانش کنده ولی خوب میشی 
> اما به تاخیر ننداز چون اذیتت میکنه-.-


مرسی  :Yahoo (100): 3>

----------

